# Help with my Ariens 10970



## MNsnowman (Aug 27, 2016)

I've inherited this old blower from my Dad. I think it is a 69 or 70. I'm sure you guys could tell me for sure. It is missing the air cleaner and the primer button. It will run for a short time if I put a little gas in the spark plug hole. I have a new fuel valve that comes out of the bottom of the tank and a new fuel line. I cleaned the carb and rebuilt with the carb kit. I would rather not replace the whole carb as it seems to be a fairly expensive part. $100 give or take. Any suggestions from you more experienced blower minds to get me on the right track?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't spend Time and Aggravation when the solution is so Cheap. These Repop carbs work Very Well. Problem Fixed.


----------



## MNsnowman (Aug 27, 2016)

That's awesome thanks. What I really need though is the air cleaner and primer button. Can't find it on any parts list.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

There is no air filter on all or most snowblowers and some snowblowers do not have a primer button (don't know if yours is supposed to have one or not).


----------



## MNsnowman (Aug 27, 2016)

It definitely is supposed to have a primer. On the parts lists I've seen there is an air cleaner bracket listed but no cleaner or filter.


----------



## MNsnowman (Aug 27, 2016)

This is the bracket on the intake side of the carb.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

MNsnowman said:


> This is the bracket on the intake side of the carb.



I believe the bracket over the intake of the carb is a guard to keep larger foreign objects out of it.
Personally I wouldn't run an air cleaner on a snowblower because I'd be afraid of all the snow dust kicked up freezing the air cleaner and restricting the flow of air. 
Conversely I do have an air cleaner on my tractor I plow snow with and don't remember the guys with snowblowers on their tractors having any problems, maybe because the engine isn't right out in the open. 
The snow dust you do suck up without an air cleaner is harmlessly vaporized during combustion. Theoretically I'd guess because the ground is covered in snow there is vitually no dust from dirt to worry about. 
If you do decide to run an air cleaner your engine was quite popular with the mini bike crowd back in the day so I imagine by cross referencing the carb number and engine number your local lawn mower shop can get an air cleaner for it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

MNsnowman said:


> This is the bracket on the intake side of the carb.


That bracket is likely to support the heater box (do you have that?) Most if not all older Tecumseh and B&S snowblower engines had just a heater box and no air filter (maybe that is what you are missing...?)


----------



## MNsnowman (Aug 27, 2016)

Heater box? A big cover goes over all of that. I'll take a picture of that too. The primer is what is missing. Why would they call that part an air cleaner bracket if there is no air cleaner?


----------



## MNsnowman (Aug 27, 2016)

This is the carb cover. On a complete model there is a black primer that comes out of the hole there.


----------



## MNsnowman (Aug 27, 2016)

The primer has not been on any parts lists I have found.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

This is what You need.


----------



## MNsnowman (Aug 27, 2016)

Yes that is it.


----------



## MNsnowman (Aug 27, 2016)

You seem to be familiar with this model. Any clue about the round bracket behind the primer mounting bracket?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Round Bracket accepts air cleaner for use with Trac Team Summer Attachments.


----------



## MNsnowman (Aug 27, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Round Bracket accepts air cleaner for use with Trac Team Summer Attachments.


That makes a lot of sense!


----------



## MNsnowman (Aug 27, 2016)

Now I just need to track down that primer.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

MNsnowman said:


> Now I just need to track down that primer.


_*Jackmels*_ probably has one, send him a PM :blush:


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

The air filter and cover are available, however that is only if you are using the engine in the summer (if your Ariens had a summer attachment) like a mower. Otherwise you will not need the air filter or cover. The heater cover box stays on for winter use on the snowblower. Even if you bought an Ariens Sno-Thro brand new in 1970 that was a model that took the attachment's you still would have had to buy the air filter and cover separate for the engine.
As far as that primer is concerned. It is not a necessity. That old Primer is a spring loaded primer and does not use suction to carry gas to the carb. Those old style primers are there if it is super cold, the sticker on the heater cover when present would have said for use when 10 degrees F or less. In that case you have to press and hold that primer against the carb and pull the recoil 5 times to prime the engine. Again not a necessity, I know many people out there now using there engine's without that primer as it is it is not necessary for typical starting. However if you still want that primer, it will be very hard to find. I sold one a few months back on ebay for $20 dollars but they are very hard to come by now. The air filter and cover can be found and purchased on ebay. Again unless you plan on using your engine in the summer you do not need the air filter and air filter cover and that primer is not necessary either. Even if you were trying to start your engine at 5 degrees, it would still be easier to shoot starter fluid into the carb to start it then use that old primer. But if it bother's you that it is missing, keep your eyes out they come up every now and then. Here are photo's of mine. I purchased the air filter to have it but again it never gets use because I only use it in the winter. My primer has never been removed so it stayed on all these years later. (If you take off the heater cover and want to add the air filter and cover you remove the primer while using the air filter and put it back on the round plate after you take the air filer back off and are putting the heater box back on for winter use). The heater cover will not fit on the engine with the air filter and cover in the way. Its one or the other depending on which season you are using the engine.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

MNsnowman said:


> It definitely is supposed to have a primer. On the parts lists I've seen there is an air cleaner bracket listed but no cleaner or filter.


You dont need either..
it never had an air cleaner..you only need an air cleaner if you are using a lawn mower attachment in the summer. 99% of all snowblowers ever built have not had an air cleaner, because they dont need one.

the primer is also not at all necessary..
my 1971 Ariens has been running just fine for the 7 years I have owned it, with no primer button..most of the time its not needed at all. on extra-cold days (like 15 degrees F) (negative 10 C) or colder, I will give it a squirt of starter fluid right in the carb intake, to help with starting, which simulates a primer..other than that, its simply not needed.

Scot


----------



## MNsnowman (Aug 27, 2016)

Yeah I know I can start it without the primer but I just like to have it be complete. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Some carbs have a 'damper door' that you press down over the throat of the carb to cause it to draw more fuel while starting, I've seen them on Ariens models before.

To me they are junk, I've not had any luck with them. I changed out the carb (usually an Oregon) that had provisions for a primer bulb on them. I then added a primer somewhere either on the flywheel cover or the heater box and run a line from it to the carb nipple, problem solved.

Big thing if you go with a replacement carb, get one with the right linkage and choke for the correct motor size or you'll be swapping parts.


----------



## MNsnowman (Aug 27, 2016)

Just put the new carb on. It started after a couple pulls. Everything works perfectly. I was going to sell it but after seeing how well everything works in this old blower I'm going to keep it.


----------

